# Hammerheads



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Just curious...how often are big hammerheads sighted from the P'cola pier? Do they usually stick around for a while, or is it more sporadic?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I have only see one hammer from the pier, and it was awesome. All the other sightings had happened minutes before I showed up or after I have left. So, kinda sporadic.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Way back in the day there was "old Joe" that hung around the old pier. Dad and Uncle told me he was 12-13'


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Hammerheads you'll see here and there I've seen some Giants. But sharks in general are everyday. Chum, they will come.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Did they also tell you he was shot from a helicopter?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Inn Deep said:


> Way back in the day there was "old Joe" that hung around the old pier. Dad and Uncle told me he was 12-13'


I used to watch old Joe all the time when I was a pier rat. Back when the only reel you could get was a Mitchell or Shakespeare Sea Wonder. The shark was named Joe b/c Joe Sealy ran the pier for many, many years. My father fished out there in the 30's till the 60's and that's how I got my start.

Joe let me keep my 2 rigs in the shack and I never had to pay. I would hitch hike from Pensacola to the pier so I could fish. I would sweep out the Outrigger for something to eat and shower at the foot of the pier. Never wore shoes..!! 

Sorry for the long post but those were some happy days..!!


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

You have anymore stories about Ol Joe Ocean Master? I enjoy hearing these type of stories.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I saw a hammer about a mile off the beach last summer that was the biggest fish I have ever seen. Just cruising the surface.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Ocean Master said:


> I used to watch old Joe all the time when I was a pier rat. Back when the only reel you could get was a Mitchell or Shakespeare Sea Wonder. The shark was named Joe b/c Joe Sealy ran the pier for many, many years. My father fished out there in the 30's till the 60's and that's how I got my start.
> 
> Joe let me keep my 2 rigs in the shack and I never had to pay. I would hitch hike from Pensacola to the pier so I could fish. I would sweep out the Outrigger for something to eat and shower at the foot of the pier. Never wore shoes..!!
> 
> Sorry for the long post but those were some happy days..!!


Sounds like good times.


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

sniperpeeps said:


> I saw a hammer about a mile off the beach last summer that was the biggest fish I have ever seen. Just cruising the surface.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You and me both. Saw one out of Santa Rosa Beach 1.5 miles out in my kayak with my brother. Glass calm day. He was cruising the surface with 6" of dorsal showing. Then all of a sudden that 6" dorsal when to oh holy crap 18-20" dorsal and tail. And the gap to his tail was easily 8-9'. That was a 13' hammer for sure and he was just lazily idling along the surface to the east. Really cool to see, but I'm glad he didn't come any closer than he did.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Ivarie said:


> You and me both. Saw one out of Santa Rosa Beach 1.5 miles out in my kayak with my brother. Glass calm day. He was cruising the surface with 6" of dorsal showing. Then all of a sudden that 6" dorsal when to oh holy crap 18-20" dorsal and tail. And the gap to his tail was easily 8-9'. That was a 13' hammer for sure and he was just lazily idling along the surface to the east. Really cool to see, but I'm glad he didn't come any closer than he did.



We pulled right up next to the one we saw. I'd have put him at 13-14', an absolute beast. Wouldn't touch a bait of any sort just would turn and swim another direction. About an hour later we saw a smaller hammer doing the same thing (8-9') and we got a hook in him. He blistered my tiagra 16. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Hammerheads will show up more during june and july with the tarpon migration. We see them daily off the piers during this time. Roddy Pate caught one 14ft. 5 inches off Navarre Pier around 1980. I helped with the roping process and it was huge.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Ivarie said:


> You and me both. Saw one out of Santa Rosa Beach 1.5 miles out in my kayak with my brother. Glass calm day. He was cruising the surface with 6" of dorsal showing. Then all of a sudden that 6" dorsal when to oh holy crap 18-20" dorsal and tail. And the gap to his tail was easily 8-9'. That was a 13' hammer for sure and he was just lazily idling along the surface to the east. Really cool to see, but I'm glad he didn't come any closer than he did.


Hammerheads are not aggressive. I like watching them when I'm in the water... The only sharks I don't care to see are makos and whites... Bulls are fun to watch as well, just can't let them eat your fish or you'll have one hell of a time  





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

